# how to lose size on my bum & thighs



## Disciple (Aug 2, 2010)

hey, im a 21 year old female, using my dads log in. i want to know how i lose weight and size on the hips, bum & thighs safely, 
i train 3-5 times per week, i do interval training every morning on the treadmill before breakfast, 
my thighs are 21inches and i would like to get them down to 19inches
my hips are 35inches and around my bum is 37inches, 

what can i do and how do i do it to loose size?


----------



## fraseram (Aug 2, 2010)

squats bar none are the best bottom half toners but keep the weight light and reps high to avoid bulking


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't agree with the above.

If you want to get smaller you're going to have to lose weight.  That means you're going to have to diet.

While you do squats and deadlifts.  If you're inexperienced, work on mastering the form and getting the right flexibility before you start trying to lift a lot of weight.

And the entire "lift light weights for a lot of reps to get toned" idea is garbage.  It's not true and it's not founded in anything that's true.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't agree with the above.
> 
> If you want to get smaller you're going to have to lose weight.  That means you're going to have to diet.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Want less fat? You have to diet. Training the muscles under the fat will make the area firmer and distort the appearance of fat, but "toning" is a misconception; "tone" comes with low bodyfat. Powerlifters who train primarily or exclusively with low-rep, sub-maximal loads (the opposite of what "toning" advocates suggest to "cut up your muscles"....i.e. the myth that high reps creates more detailed, chizzled looking muscles) have just as much tone as anyone -- but they have more bodyfat covering those muscles. The more developed your muscles are -- meaning the larger they are -- the better they're look, but you can't train them in such a way as to make them appear more detailed. That just comes down to how low your BF is.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

The idea of a fat powerlifter is so over-propagated in the bodybuilding community that it almost frustrates me when I hear it.

There are tons of weight classes for powerlifters.  Guys in the lower weight classes are as "toned" as anyone you'll ever see.

Same thing with olympic weightlifters.  I would say these guys are pretty "toned":


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 2, 2010)

That second Guy looks great!


----------



## Phineas (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The idea of a fat powerlifter is so over-propagated in the bodybuilding community that it almost frustrates me when I hear it.
> 
> There are tons of weight classes for powerlifters.  Guys in the lower weight classes are as "toned" as anyone you'll ever see.
> 
> Same thing with olympic weightlifters.  I would say these guys are pretty "toned":



Those are weight lifters. I was referring to powerlifters -- the big fuckers benching, squatting, and deadlifting -- are the ones who tend to be hefty. They aren't always, but it's a generalization.


----------



## Built (Aug 2, 2010)

fraseram said:


> squats bar none are the best bottom half toners but keep the weight light and reps high to avoid bulking


LMAO - you're half right: squats are the bomb, but high reps squats are actually IDEAL for bulking. For cutting, keep the rep range low and the weight as heavy as possible. 



gtbmed said:


> I don't agree with the above.
> 
> If you want to get smaller you're going to have to lose weight.  That means you're going to have to diet.
> 
> ...



Bingo. 



johnson 45 said:


> That second Guy looks great!



Stoitsov. He's beautiful:





YouTube Video











To the OP - please read the link in my sig on getting started, and report back with your macros. You'll know what that means once you read the post. I'm a bottom-heavy female, too - trust me, I understand what it is that you want.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Those are weight lifters. I was referring to powerlifters -- the big fuckers benching, squatting, and deadlifting -- are the ones who tend to be hefty. They aren't always, but it's a generalization.



That's because when people think of "powerlifters", they think of the superheavyweights or the guys in the various weight classes 220 lbs. and above.

There are plenty of powerlifters lighter than that who are lean as hell.  But at a certain point it's just unnecessary within the demands of their sport to cut down.  A fat superheavyweight has advantages over a lighter one based on girth alone.  Hossein Rezazedah exemplifies this in olympic lifting.

I think powerlifting is always associated with putting up huge numbers, and the guys who put up huge numbers are the superheavyweights.  Those are the guys totaling huge weights that are always discussed.  When people think powerlifting, they don't think of the guys at 181 who are lean and still moving huge weights.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2010)

On the diet portion don't always try to keep the calorie intake low.  You want the average over a week to be lower but you need a couple days there a little higher than the rest to keep your body from going into survival mode and slowing down your metabolism making the whole process harder.  It also makes the regaining of weight much easier.


----------



## Built (Aug 2, 2010)

The other thing with heavy legs is alpha 2 adrenoceptors. These turn on with insulin, so you want insulin low. This means you want carbs low. 

Post up your current diet and training in detail, let's see how we can help you.


----------



## Disciple (Aug 3, 2010)

thank you all for your feedback!!! i would do anything to shift th weight off my bum and legs! 

at the minute i am on a very low carb diet, only carbs i take in are in porridge for breakfast, i am 8st 10 but i just cant seem to shift the weight on my legs  
i eat alot of fish and chicken with broccoli or other green veg. 

i try to eat 6 times a day 3 of which are protein shakes,  and every morning before breakfast i do cardio intervals for 25 minutes. 

what am i doing wrong or what do i need to change or start doing?


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

Why are you eating porridge for breakfast? What time do you train?

Also, why are you eating six times a day - and why the three protein shakes? Doesn't that make it hard to keep your calories down?

Please read the link in my sig on getting started and answer my earlier questions. Also, are you on the pill? If so, get the hell off of it.


----------



## Disciple (Aug 3, 2010)

i train first thing @ 8am and eat porridge after i train, thats what iv been told to do previously, and was also told to eat 6 small meals and low carb protein to keep my metabolism fast. 
why do you say about the pill? what effect does it have?

i have a very low carb diet, do you think this isnt suitable for me? or what would you say i should be eating ect.


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

The six meals thing has been debunked years ago - it will NOT speed up your metabolism. It just makes it easier to overeat if you're a skinny hard-gainer. You can do the porridge after you train if you like - or skip it if you like. Up to you. 

The pill promotes ass-fat and suppresses the tiny bit of testosterone a woman's body is supposed to have.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> whats porridge?



I think it's a generalized term for hot cereal. I have no idea though, i'm from America.

here's wikipedia's take

Porridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Disciple (Aug 3, 2010)

ok thank you, hopefully it wont be long before  iloose weight from the hip down!


----------



## fraseram (Aug 4, 2010)

built .... you need to lay off peoples meds dude. what we as women need and take is NONE of your business. would you rather her get abnormal bleeding and anemia???? if that is the reason she is on it (which by the way you have no idea because you did not ask you just assumed ) 
also I too eat about five times a day ... yet wait were you not saying I was not eating enough and need to gain 15 lbs?????


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

fraseram said:


> built .... you need to lay off peoples meds dude.



Dude?

Seriously? You think I'm a dude?



fraseram said:


> what we as women need and take is NONE of your business.


Oh stop, please! ROFLMFAO!



fraseram said:


> would you rather her get abnormal bleeding and anemia???? if that is the reason she is on it (which by the way you have no idea because you did not ask you just assumed )



If this is the case, there are FAR better meds than synthetic, ORAL anabolic steroids like birth control pills. You DO know that oral contraceptives are actually hepatoxic, oral anabolic steroids, right? That they completely suppress what little testosterone is in a woman's body, promote breast cancer and eventually lead to insulin resistance and type II diabetes, right? That they interfere with normal thyroid function and elevate SHBG by up to 400% while you're on them, reduce sex drive, and impair tendon healing, right? Of course you do. 

I was on oral contraceptives for "therapeutic" reasons too, in my thirties. I had endometriosis. I was told it would control the bleeding. It did, but it also knocked out my thyroid and had me on type II diabetes meds by the time I was thirty eight and obese. Did I mention the obesity? No? Yeah, I ended up obese and depressed at 38 in spite of my 10k, 3x a week jogging and low fat diet. Good times - especially considering the fact that all I really needed was a higher-fat diet, less cardio and transdermal bioidentical progesterone cream. 



fraseram said:


> also I too eat about five times a day ... yet wait were you not saying I was not eating enough and need to gain 15 lbs?????


 That's right, YOU aren't eating enough. If you'll read the OP's post, she wants to DROP weight. Eating 6 times a day is a great way to overeat, but not always a great way to drop weight - for women on low calories, 6 micro-snacks a day can sometimes under-stimulate satiety. It certainly doesn't speed up metabolism. 

Have a swell day.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> *I'm a bottom-heavy female, too* - trust me, I understand what it is that you want.






Oh. _Excuse me!_ ​


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

I know, right? It's not like I hide the fact that I'm female. LOL!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

Disciple said:


> hey, im a 21 year old female, using my dads log in. i want to know how i lose weight and size on the hips, bum & thighs safely,
> i train 3-5 times per week, i do interval training every morning on the treadmill before breakfast,
> my thighs are 21inches and i would like to get them down to 19inches
> my hips are 35inches and around my bum is 37inches,
> ...



Built's recommendations are chock-full of helpful science and absolute and undeniable smartness. However I hate counting or calculating macros and would therefore simply cut out pop, cola, sodas, junk food, sugary crap, etc. while worrying less about losing inches and more about what your mirror indicates and what your scale offers on a weekly basis.

Cutting carbs worked for me so far as belly fat and fat overall is concerned, but I've apparently stalled in my attempt to lean out further. 

I'm currently performing super sets and have just started a form of HIIT cardio in my effort to continue reducing my body fat percentage.

Good luck in your efforts!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> I know, right? It's not like I hide the fact that I'm female. LOL!



Your avatar shows a sports bra or bikini top, doesn't it? And though abs are largely useless in judging gender, I say your tiny waist and the flare to your hip bones indicates as much.

That said, I believe "dude" is a unisex term.


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Curt, thanks for the props. I'm not a big fan of tracking either, however, it works and I'm a big fan of stuff that works. 

I got from obese to healthy on the Atkins diet, but getting down to ripped needed pre-planning, a food-scale, and fitday. I'd watch it with the supersets and HIIT as you get really lean - for a man, unless you're on gear you're going to drop some lean along the way. For a woman, with a tenth to a twentieth the endogenous testosterone, this is even more problematic.



			
				Curt James said:
			
		

> I believe "dude" is a unisex term.



It is, but fraseram was telling me to stay out of women's business. That implies to me she had NO CLUE.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That said, I believe "dude" is a unisex term.



Is it though? I don't any women that likes to be called a dude or that call their girlfriends' dudes. If your women said she was just going out with some dudes, what would pop into your head?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

fraseram said:


> built .... you need to lay off peoples meds dude. what we as women need and take is NONE of your business. would you rather her get abnormal bleeding and anemia???? if that is the reason she is on it (which by the way you have no idea because you did not ask you just assumed )
> also I too eat about five times a day ... yet wait were you not saying I was not eating enough and need to gain 15 lbs?????


uhhh Built's a chick with the booty and cans to prove it...are you fucking blind?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> It is, but fraseram was telling me to stay out of women's business. That implies to me she had NO CLUE.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> The other thing with heavy legs is alpha 2 adrenoceptors. These turn on with insulin, so you want insulin low. This means you want carbs low.
> 
> Post up your current diet and training in detail, let's see how we can help you.



funny how I recommended this same advice to a chick with fat legs and a fat ass and all she wanted to do was eat twinkies for breakfast...
good things came out; she fired me, and now pisses money away on Nutrisystem...and she still has a fat ass and fat legs LOL!


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh right, I remember that one. 

So sad. She believes it, too.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Please read the link in my sig on getting started and answer my earlier questions. Also, are you on the pill? If so, get the hell off of it.


Hmm, I am interested to know the effects of the pill. I have previously been on it, and may be in the future.

Edit: Crap, disregard, I didn't read a couple posts ahead, lol.


----------



## twarrior (Aug 4, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Is it though? I don't any women that likes to be called a dude or that call their girlfriends' dudes. If your women said she was just going out with some dudes, what would pop into your head?





I think you're mistaken.  Randy Jackson form American Idol always called the girls dude so they must like it eh?? lol....


----------



## fraseram (Aug 4, 2010)

yes I do apologize for making an assumption myself and not paying attention.


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Meh, no sweat. 

Usually it's a guy who thinks I'm a guy, and then sends me a PM - bro to bro - asking what to do about deca-dick. I tell him to back off the deca, up the test and get some viagra. 

Then sign my name. 

Peace.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Then sign my name.



lmao


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Whats even funnier is when they learn how much MA can actually train with, weight wise, and I've seen her do bench dips with (3) 45s on her lap. Goddamn sexy to see a chick train like a dude. I have 3 clients who train that way, and holy crap my mind wanders... gotta see the form on the RDL. It's very important to assess their form on all sides.


----------



## Built (Aug 5, 2010)

You seem to be unnaturally focused on my RDL form. I'll see what I can do for you. 

Meanwhile, the youtube has me doing them with two plates - I've done three, but they get tippy. 






YouTube Video











Cameraman is my friend Mike (twilomike on the boards), who died two years ago while swimming, and I miss him terribly.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Built said:


> You seem to be unnaturally focused on my RDL form. I'll see what I can do for you.
> 
> Meanwhile, the youtube has me doing them with two plates - I've done three, but they get tippy.
> 
> ...



From a professional standpoint, I need to make sure you arent hurting yourself. I'm concerned about your booty-I mean your correct form...really. Your form matters to me. 

I did like Mike's comments...this is how you do it...smile into the camera. 
Here's another favorite of mine:


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

Built said:


> You seem to be unnaturally focused on my RDL form. I'll see what I can do for you.
> 
> Meanwhile, the youtube has me doing them with two plates - I've done three, but they get tippy.
> 
> ...



He joked that the pink towel makes all the difference.

Death sucks. Not to be flippant, but it really does. It robs of us people who make us _us._

I spoke with an older (yes, even older than me) man at the gym and he said that's the really bad thing about getting older - not the aches, pains, and fear of death, but the fact that everything (or many things) that make you a person simply die or disappear. People, buildings, neighborhoods, all those items that make up your memories simply... go.

Looked in my phone list years back and noticed that two of my contacts were dead. One to breast cancer and the other to an accident. Both my age or younger. It sucks.

R.I.P. TwiloMike.

*http://www.youtube.com/user/TwiloMike*

Crazy thing about the Internet. You leave bits of yourself behind. Check out his favorites.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Curt....you complete...me..


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

^lol 

juggernaut, you had me at hello.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> He joked that the pink towel makes all the difference.
> 
> Death sucks. Not to be flippant, but it really does. It robs of us people who make us _us._
> 
> ...


 
 very true curt. it sucks getting older. i like this post of all your posts and they have been quite a few good ones, nice job.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> He joked that the pink towel makes all the difference.
> 
> Death sucks. Not to be flippant, but it really does. It robs of us people who make us _us._
> 
> ...


 



Well Put!!!


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Well Put!!!



It really was. Thanks, Curt. Mike was a wonderful friend to me.


----------

